# Marriott Canyon Villas - April 6/7/8 or 13/14 weeks  or Scottsdale



## SunandFun83 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for looking.  We would like to travel to Canyon Villas for the week starting April 6/7/8, maybe April 13/14/15.  The Westin or Four Seasons are also nice.

Please let me know if you have a reservation available.


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> Thanks for looking.  We would like to travel to Canyon Villas for the week starting April 6/7/8, maybe April 13/14/15.  The Westin or Four Seasons are also nice.
> 
> Please let me know if you have a reservation available.


still need this? Let me know   2692526984  text  or cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 28, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> Thanks for looking.  We would like to travel to Canyon Villas for the week starting April 6/7/8, maybe April 13/14/15.  The Westin or Four Seasons are also nice.
> 
> Please let me know if you have a reservation available.


Have you found anything yet for Canyon Villas? cindyjones649gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 28, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Have you found anything yet for Canyon Villas? cindyjones649gmail.com


Not sure if you are still in need of this I’m not getting a response back.
cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## Avislo (Mar 28, 2018)

*cindy27 cj1949 have the same e-mail address is it a safe to assume that these are both yours?  Also, are you associated with CJ Timeshare?*


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 30, 2018)

Avislo said:


> *cindy27 cj1949 have the same e-mail address is it a safe to assume that these are both yours?  Also, are you associated with CJ Timeshare?*


Yes they are both me


----------



## Avislo (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Mar 31, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> Thanks for looking.  We would like to travel to Canyon Villas for the week starting April 6/7/8, maybe April 13/14/15.  The Westin or Four Seasons are also nice.
> 
> Please let me know if you have a reservation available.




Thanks,  I am not able to travel to Phoenix this month.


----------



## cj1949 (Apr 2, 2018)

SunandFun83 said:


> Thanks for looking.  We would like to travel to Canyon Villas for the week starting April 6/7/8, maybe April 13/14/15.  The Westin or Four Seasons are also nice.
> 
> Please let me know if you have a reservation available.


Hi  I have Ormond Beach avail  for 4/8 check in   2 bedroom/6  Ocean Front @ The Floridian Resort  Rate is 595  please respond back to cindyjones649@gmail.com  if interested  thank you


----------



## chapjim (Apr 4, 2018)

cj1949 said:


> Hi  I have Ormond Beach avail  for 4/8 check in   2 bedroom/6  Ocean Front @ The Floridian Resort  Rate is 595  please respond back to cindyjones649@gmail.com  if interested  thank you



Cindy,

He's asking for a unit in Arizona and you offer a place near Daytona Beach!  Please!! STOP IT!


----------

